# Strauss - Op. 12 - Symphony No. 2



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece? 

May the force be with you.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I am not sure I ever heard this before (probably not) but it's a remarkable piece for a 19 yo in 1883-84 showing that Strauss was a precocious talent and could have easily become a conservative "Brahmsian" composer had he not left that style behind a few years later in favor of more "modern" tone poems. Still, it's a bit lengthy and the end of the finale sounds like a student drinking song (or maybe it actually was one...), so I voted good.


----------

